# General > Technical Support >  Epson scanner

## sprint95m

I have an Epson V750 PRO scanner which is connected to an Apple iMac.
Today I upgraded to OS 10.12 Sierra but the existing epson driver doesn't work so I installed the latest version
but to no avail. Rather helpfully Epson don't accept phone calls and their "live help" is useless.

Any suggestions please?


Thanks.

----------


## JANJO

Ring EPSON on 01952 607111 and give them your model number.....I have rang them numerous times about my WF-2750 WORKFORCE printer

----------


## JANJO

My EPSON is also connected through my PC, so i have regular updates direct from EPSON, if you are via a PC, make sure you have installed the discs of your machine ,then you can also check for any updates, never had a problem that has not been fixed so far by them

----------


## sprint95m

Thanks for replying,


By luck rather than design,
I have found a solution....


go to Launchpad and click on the scanner icon (the original type)
and use it from the toolbar. 
(Then move the new icon to trash so as to not have two scanner icons on the toolbar).

----------

